# 1010 Hydraulics Problem??



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Was running my 1962 1010 Diesel backhoe yesterday. Engine is finally running strong after replacing fuel filters. Noticed after a few hours that the backhoe arm under load is jerking/popping almost like there is air in the system... So I shut down for the day.

Always something with this machine... 

Anyone have any insight what this might be, and what I could/should do before it gets bad/worse...

The backhoe is a JD Series 50

Thanks


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Hopefully no one has replied to this because it is nothing to worry about...  I guess I'll fire her up again on Saturday and see what happens. If anyone thinks I'm about to do damage, please let me know... I'll report back next week.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think you have air or water in the fluid. I would check the fluid level and make sure all the zerks have grease. I have no experience with this and hoped someone better qualified would chime in.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What do the pivot pins and bushings look like? Once they get pretty worn and sloppy, control of the back hoe arm and swing cylinders becomes much more difficult. 

The hydraulic system is self purging so if you are possibly getting air in the system, check the system oil level. It may be a combination of being a bit low and/or operating on a slope is a possibility. 

Lastly, do a function check of each cylinder by very slowly extending and retracting each cylinder. If there appears to be some delay or slop between extension and retraction. Check that cylinder by extending the cylinder back and forth in short strokes. It should respond immediately. If is does not, you may need to remove and inspect it for a damaged or loose cylinder piston.


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

I have greased the heck out of everything...

The pins and bushings are sloppy for sure, but this "jerking" is in addition to that....

I'll investigate further this weekend. 

There is a hydraulic oil filter somewhere on this machine, and the manuals does not show where it is... 

Kind of a sad question, but does anyone know where the filter is on the 1010 with a 50 series backhoe and a 710 loader ??

Maybe it is behind some of the hood sheet metal...

or maybe inside the reservoir that is in the side frame for the loader, maybe under the reservoir and I need to drain the system first?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe the oil filter is inside of the hydraulic oil reserve tank. There is a cover with a handle on it next to the dip stick that has 4 bolts securing it. The filters are inside the tank under the this cover I believe.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you have a parts manual for your 1010?


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. 

I do have all the manuals, but none of them show where the filter is on my machine.... I see what you are talking about, it is the case on some machines with dozer attachments, but on mine the reservoir tank is inside the siderail for the loader, and there are no dipsticks no nothing.... I will check but it is possible that it is under the tank/siderail and inserted from below...weird stuff...


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Seems to be OK now.... will keep an eye on it... got bigger problems to solve, starting new tread.


----------

